# Resveratrol and grape seed extract fight against heart disease, dementia and aging



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Resveratrol and grape seed extract fight against heart disease, dementia and aging by John Phillip It`s important to understand that many of the top 10 killer diseases have one metabolic factor in common. Heart disease, diabetes, cancer, Alzheimer`s disease and the process of aging are all accelerated by wild blood sugar swings that lead to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

